# Wild Boar



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I picked up a bunch of free meat and in the mix is wild boar -- ribs, ham, bacon, and some other parts. I've seen some people saying they are scared to feed wild boar... would you be? It's been frozen for 2+ yrs. Also, is it okay to feed the bacon/ham? It's wrapped up from the processors and it's unseasoned/smoked so I would think so? There's not a ton of bacon but there are about 4-5 things labeled ham hock.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've fed Wild Boar before and had no issues other than worrying. I would say that if you feel comfortable feeding it then you should. I, personally, won't feed wild boar again just because of the worrying aspect of it. I think you might be able to get the meat tested too if you have a lot of it.

As far as the bacon...If its smoked maybe use it as treats sparingly.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there a reason why you are cautious to feed wild boar? Are they prone to carry something?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it is because of Trichinosis, which is not killed by freezing (as far as I understand). Wild Bear can also have this parasite. 
Bummer as I just may know someone who knows someone who might be going wild pig hunting up in Arcadia, and I can't take the free meat or bones!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Trichinosis is the biggest concern, which is carried in the muscle meat of wild boar. The parasite has been known to be frost resistant so freezing it is not a 100% guarantee that its safe to feed. Wild boars are also the hosts of many other parasites but none others are as scary as trichinosis. 

I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, it is known to harbor trichinosis. No, freezing doesn't guarantee that the parasite is killed. 

However, we feed wild hog because we can get it free by hunting it or getting it from friends for free. I am not going to waste an opportunity for a free source of meat, so instead I cook it *gasp*. I cook it to kill any potential problems, and I feed it to my pup. Is it a main source of food for him? Of course not, but if I have the meat then by golly I'm going to feed it, even if I do have to cook it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> Yes, it is known to feed trichinosis. No, freezing doesn't guarantee that the parasite is killed.
> 
> However, we feed wild hog because we can get it free by hunting it or getting it from friends for free. I am not going to waste an opportunity for a free source of meat, so instead I cook it *gasp*. I cook it to kill any potential problems, and I feed it to my pup. Is it a main source of food for him? Of course not, but if I have the meat then by golly I'm going to feed it, even if I do have to cook it.



Or you could just cook it like, MissusMac does. 

Solves the issue.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, chuck her on the Barbie and she'll be right mate!


----------

